
The Most funded Kickstarters - bijbij
https://www.kickstarter.com/discover/most-funded
======
justinclift
Looking through the comments for the top few most funded ones... _many_
(most?) seem to have not provided the thing they were attempting to provide.

 _Lots_ of unhappy people in their comments, without anything shipped to them.
:(

